# favorite quota hunt in ga.!!!



## robinsondeerhunting (Sep 2, 2010)

Lets hear from evryones quota hunts in ga they have been on and how you did!! whats your favorite hunts?!?!


----------



## WOODSWIZE (Sep 2, 2010)

-Got selected this year for Pine Log, for Nov 17-20. Great 'cuz I live 3 miles from it!


----------



## DEERFU (Sep 2, 2010)

BF Grant! And got picked again this year. It is however the only quota hunt I've been on. It was hard for me to get away from hunting private land that I had paid to hunt.


----------



## DURAMAXLT (Sep 2, 2010)

BF Grant


----------



## robinsondeerhunting (Sep 2, 2010)

anyone had luck at charlie elliott?


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Sep 2, 2010)

Flint River WMA!!!


----------



## IKWAK (Sep 2, 2010)

got my notification today for Berry College Nov. 3-6. anyone ever have any luck or any advise? not wanting your secrets just a little insight


----------



## snook24 (Sep 2, 2010)

robinsondeerhunting said:


> anyone had luck at charlie elliott?



Thats the only deer quota ive ever been on.....very pretty place but will never go back. We saw a couple deer but overall not much was seen by anyone.


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 2, 2010)

Joe Kurz.


----------



## crappiedex (Sep 2, 2010)

IKWAK said:


> got my notification today for Berry College Nov. 3-6. anyone ever have any luck or any advise? not wanting your secrets just a little insight



the amount of deer on berry college i have seen in there the last few weeks is crazy. not many bucks but does, good grief.you should have good luck.


----------



## Robk (Sep 2, 2010)

3rd draw in the past 4 years for my favorite WMA.  Taken deer every time.


----------



## cole9174 (Sep 2, 2010)

*berry college*



IKWAK said:


> got my notification today for Berry College Nov. 3-6. anyone ever have any luck or any advise? not wanting your secrets just a little insight



they just opened up rocky mountain on the other side of lavendar mountain as part of their WMA hunts.... you might want to check that out.....hunted every WMA hunt while i was there, perks of being a student, they gave student passes..... go in off CCC rd and follow it up about .5 miles and then cut in to the left towards campus... You should wack'em good...  Good Luck... If this is your 1st time, dont expect any big bodied deer.... bucks have big racks but weigh 110 soakin' wet....


----------



## Danny Leigh (Sep 13, 2010)

cole9174 said:


> they just opened up rocky mountain on the other side of lavendar mountain as part of their WMA hunts.... you might want to check that out.....hunted every WMA hunt while i was there, perks of being a student, they gave student passes..... go in off CCC rd and follow it up about .5 miles and then cut in to the left towards campus... You should wack'em good...  Good Luck... If this is your 1st time, dont expect any big bodied deer.... bucks have big racks but weigh 110 soakin' wet....



Why does Rocky Mountain still have it's own section in the regs if it has been added to Berry?


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Sep 13, 2010)

Danny Leigh said:


> Why does Rocky Mountain still have it's own section in the regs if it has been added to Berry?



Because everyone who got drawn would flock to the newly opened piece and it would be too crowded.  That's my guess.

My favorite WMA is Rum Creek.  It's the only public land hunt I've ever been successful on other than the Lake Lanier Islands bowhunt.  I got drawn for RC again this year.  I hope my dad and I can both kill a couple there.


----------



## JonathonJEB (Sep 13, 2010)

I dont think Rocky Mountain is part of that quota. It is archery only and open from start to finish of deer season.


----------



## JohnD8908 (Sep 13, 2010)

Berry is a good WMA lots of deer but each quota hunt they have is met with a lot of hunters as well. So the hard part is finding somewhere no one else is. 

My favorite WMA would have to be BF Grant.


----------



## jeremybuckhunter (Sep 13, 2010)

December hunt at chickasawhatchee


----------



## SuburbanShooter (Sep 14, 2010)

chickasawhatchee and I got picked again  going nov 18-20


----------



## BIG HUNT (Sep 14, 2010)

i put in for the tugaloo state park hunt with 2 priority points and still didnt get drawn


----------



## mraburn (Sep 15, 2010)

Ossabaw island  , got drawed for the december hunt . awesome place to go.


----------



## donald-f (Sep 15, 2010)

snook24 said:


> Thats the only deer quota ive ever been on.....very pretty place but will never go back. We saw a couple deer but overall not much was seen by anyone.



I have bow hunted Charlie Elliot for years and always done good there. Last year my grandson and I sat in blind and saw 7 deer cross clear cut at about 60 yards. Next day I moved blind to get closer to where they crossed and took a 9 pointer after seeing a 6 pointer and 3 does at 25 yards. I was drawn for nov hunt this year so I expect to have some luck again this year.


----------



## medic1 (Sep 15, 2010)

I love Sapelo Island. Just the scenery and the camp make the hunt worth the trip.


----------



## sweetsarah13 (Sep 16, 2010)

WOODSWIZE said:


> -Got selected this year for Pine Log, for Nov 17-20. Great 'cuz I live 3 miles from it!





WOODSWIZE said:


> -Got selected this year for Pine Log, for Nov 17-20. Great 'cuz I live 3 miles from it!



Im Going to Pine Log the 17th-20 too. Since your a local and all can you help me out, i live about 2hours away. Got a camper, where can I set it up as close to free as possible (even though we all know that aint possible) and any other advise?

thanks-
sarah


----------



## bassproshopper71 (Sep 16, 2010)

I like Clybel WMA. I've seen deer every time i've been there. I was drawn for the Oct. hunt. I put in for the Adult/Child hunt for me a my son but have not been notified yet. Saw deer on every adult/child hunt we've been on there. Son got a doe 3 years ago.


----------



## Foreboy (Sep 21, 2010)

1st or 2nd hunt at Blanton Creek

Clybel


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Sep 21, 2010)

I have tried and tried for Ft. Yargo....maybe next year


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 22, 2010)

My favorite used to be West Point. It is no longer a quota hunt. I and my family have taken a good many deer from there over the years.


----------



## Scooter 1964 (Oct 22, 2010)

I went to Sapelo Island when I was a kid(20 years ago). I got drawn for the Nv. 18-20th hunt this year. I am sure alot has changed. Anyone out there with any advice that may help. Can you still find private boats to take you over?
I am pumped . I remember the camping back then. Hope it is the same. 
Thanks


----------



## medic1 (Oct 22, 2010)

Scooter 1964 said:


> I went to Sapelo Island when I was a kid(20 years ago). I got drawn for the Nv. 18-20th hunt this year. I am sure alot has changed. Anyone out there with any advice that may help. Can you still find private boats to take you over?
> I am pumped . I remember the camping back then. Hope it is the same.
> Thanks


I will be there for that hunt, along with my wife and son. It's a great place. They have built a new bath house in the last few years and have hot showers.


----------



## Scooter 1964 (Oct 25, 2010)

That is nice. I remeber the COLD showers back then. Looking forward to the quite time!!!


----------



## justmejeff (Oct 31, 2010)

*berry*



IKWAK said:


> got my notification today for Berry College Nov. 3-6. anyone ever have any luck or any advise? not wanting your secrets just a little insight



Go hunt the section off of technology. Go past the dump up that road to the right to park and hunt that area on the right side of that dirt rd there.


----------

